# mini-pc oder mediaplayer plus industriemonitor



## rernanded (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte vorhandene Industriemonitore(32"- und 42"-TFTs mit LED-Backlight) mit Video-, DVI- und VGA-Eingängen nutzen um damit Onlineinhalte zu präsentieren. Die Dinger laufen 24/7, also rund um die Uhr.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt einen mini-PC oder einen Mediaplayer plus einen Router einzusetzen. mini-PC oder Mediaplayer brauchen Ethernet (Fast Ethernet oder GBit) und W-LAN, außerdem benötige ich noch einen Router. Die Festplattengröße/Der Speicherplatz ist nicht wichtig da alles online kommt und nichts großartig (zwischen-)gespeichert wird.
Außerdem muß ich wissen was passiert wenn der Strom ausfällt oder abgeschaltet wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee welche Geräte(mini-PC, Mediaplayer, Router) ich am besten wählen sollte. Habe mal Zotac, Iconbit und Fantec sowie Eminent ins Auge gefaßt. Nur welche Produkte der Firmen genau weiß ich noch nicht.

MONI


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2014)

Mach Dir eher Gedanken um Fernwartung, Updatefähigkeit, Hardware- und Softwarerobustheit, Wärmeentwicklung etc pp.. Wie reagiert Dein Betriebssystem (nicht der Rechner), wenn der Strom ausfällt? Was passiert, wenn die WLAN-Verbindung nicht zustandekommt oder die Onlinemediadaten nicht verfügbar sind..

Für die tatsächliche Aufgabe könnte auch ein Raspberry PI herhalten - dennoch ist es schon ne Menge Aufwand, die simplen Fehlerquellen auszuschalten. Kein Kunde will ein WLAN-Anmelde-Fenster oder ein 404-Error im Gerät sehen.

Deswegen gibt es Geräte, die mehr kosten..

mfg chmee


----------

